# What do you think of this trade?



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Okay tell me what you think of this trade Philly fans

Wizards Trade:
Jerry Stackhouse
Larry Hughes
Philly Trades:
Allen Iverson

Is this fair for you guys?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I wouldn't do it.

You take on Stackhouse's injury problems plus his big contract, so you're really only doing Hughes for Iverson. :no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> I wouldn't do it.
> 
> You take on Stackhouse's injury problems plus his big contract, so you're really only doing Hughes for Iverson. :no:


NO thanks but how would that be for irony


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Instead of just throwing out trade ideas for AI, why don't we try and break down what teams might want Iverson and why? And then think about what we could possibly get back?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

why
would we want
2 players 
we traded away years ago?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

how about a C-Webb for AI trade idea?


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Okay tell me what you think of this trade Philly fans
> 
> Wizards Trade:
> ...



If you throw in Shawn Bradley and the rights to Sharone Wright I'll think about it


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Shiver.:dead:


----------



## Wild_Wookiee (May 7, 2004)

Iverson is such a trouble maker that as long as he stays a sixer the team will never get over the top. My vote is trade him quick and not for more trouble makers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With Jim O'Brien now the head coach, don't look for AI to be traded anytime prior to the end of next season. I think it's possible to build a team that can get over the top, if AI is willing to take a backseat to a younger star like Reggie Miller, and David Robinson have done. That way, would allow Iverson to prolong his career, that's a big thing he'd have to do.

For the Sixers team with Iverson to do anything, he has to buy into the program. Let's see what happens.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i would never do this trade.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with Phanatic that any new coach is going to want their chance with Iverson.

Iverson has some flaws in his game, and still is immature in some ways, but he is easily a top 10 player and recent MVP. The Hughes' and Stackhouses" of the league just don't command that type of player. And those two in particular are the start of the new breed of selfish , low IQ basketball sense(not personal IQ) player who get numbers in a losing cause. Ricky Davis is the worst of these types. Williams in Memphis used to be, but has improved. 

Webber, although not a favorite of mine, would be a closer talent. Bibby is the clutch guy on that team. Webber is a Garnett without the heart in some respects. 

As I said before, I like Szezerbiak, Battier and Rahim as possibly undervalued talents who might fit and just might be attainable (one, not all three). with the little trade bait the 76ers have to offer. Rahim, Thomas, Dalembert, Jackson is a nice front court rotation. 

With the exception of Miami, who just won a game, these final eight playoff teams are out fo the 76ers league at present. They ned to upgrade, for sure.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what coach in his right mind would want Iverson??Its career suicide....

Get used to AI being a sixer for life...but dont worry,with his off season "conditioning" program and fearlessness on the court his body will be shot in less than 2 years....


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> what coach in his right mind would want Iverson??Its career suicide....
> 
> Get used to AI being a sixer for life...but dont worry,with his off season "conditioning" program and fearlessness on the court his body will be shot in less than 2 years....


It's good to see you're concerned about the Iverson situation, but he's not the first deemed "headcase" that a coach wanted the chance to coach. Others include Nick Van Exel, Glenn Robinson, and Antoine Walker, and if you ask me despite my faltering opinion of AI, he's a better talent than all three of those players.

Also, there's no guarantee he'd be a Sixer for the rest of his career, there have been some really awful contracts that were moved when no one thought they could be. I don't see why this would be any different.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> what coach in his right mind would want Iverson??Its career suicide....
> 
> Get used to AI being a sixer for life...but dont worry,with his off season "conditioning" program and fearlessness on the court his body will be shot in less than 2 years....


Well, Iverson, when healthy, is one of the most dominant players in the league. Iverson's fearlessness is also what makes him on the the most popular players in the league. I admit that Iverson's body takes a lot of bashing, but I am willing to think he can endure the injuries and paly for many more years.


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

When Jim O'Brien signed the contract to coach Philly, he said that his one condition was that he be able to coach AI. So he's def not moving this season.


----------



## AllenIverson (May 20, 2004)

Allen Iverson, come on you cant trade him, he is the heart of that team. Philly needs him. Coach OBrien should leave Iverson in the starting line up and let him play for 40 to 48 minutes a game like he has done in the past. 76ers need A.I.'s 30 ppg next season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AllenIverson</b>!
> Allen Iverson, come on you cant trade him, he is the heart of that team. Philly needs him. Coach OBrien should leave Iverson in the starting line up and let him play for 40 to 48 minutes a game like he has done in the past. 76ers need A.I.'s 30 ppg next season.


You know what would be best for the Sixers? If Iverson played 35-38 minutes, and scored 22 ppg while dishing out 6 apg, all while limiting his turnovers. If he becomes more pass orientated it'll make him and his teammates better. Sometimes it seems like when he's on the floor, other players defer to him too much, and are scared to shoot the ball.

Now, I mean he still needs to get his points, but you know if he can pass more, that's beneficial to the team.


----------

